# Lets see some 07-up GMC Sierra's



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm starting this thread for all the guys with newer Sierra's so they have some to post their trucks too instead of putting them on the other thread I started for the Silverado"s

Here's a pic to get things started My cousins 10' crappy pic of it I'll try to get better ones later


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Both pics are of my 08 GMC before I traded it in on my 2012 GMC 3500. I haven't gotten any pics of the new one yet. Will get 'em on here as soon as I can. Second pic was of my truck in our 4th of July Parade this year, celebrating the Boston Bruins Stanley Cup win.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice rig MSS Thumbs Up finally someone posted on this thread lol looking forward to see some pics of your new rig


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

I know there more than one newer Sierra on this forum lets get some pics going guys


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's a pic of the new 2012 GMC 3500. Just got it lettered up too.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Heres my GMCs..... Wifes 2010 Terrain , my 11 and 03


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice GMC's Hysert Thumbs Up I like those new Terrain's their sharp looking


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

From the first detailing after I got it.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Where are all you Sierra owners at post them pics up


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

2011 gmc 2500 z71 6.0


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the pic Thor Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed that it seems like HD's (no matter what year) are absolutely useless in 2wd?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

GMCHD plower;1407027 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that it seems like HD's (no matter what year) are absolutely useless in 2wd?


Not with enough ballast.


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

the 2007 "Snow Trooper" all white n black!


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

GMCHD plower;1407027 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that it seems like HD's (no matter what year) are absolutely useless in 2wd?


thats funny because my 2007 HD plows 6 inches in 2x4 just as good as it will in 4x4


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

FuturePilot4u;1407249 said:


> the 2007 "Snow Trooper" all white n black!


S.W. fan here, I like that a lot!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Stik208;1407231 said:


> Not with enough ballast.





FuturePilot4u;1407255 said:


> thats funny because my 2007 HD plows 6 inches in 2x4 just as good as it will in 4x4


Must be I either don't run enough ballest or could be that I have the junky stock tires. I usually run 800lbs of ballest behind the rear axle.


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

GMCHD plower;1407350 said:


> Must be I either don't run enough ballest or could be that I have the junky stock tires. I usually run 800lbs of ballest behind the rear axle.


I think tires are the biggest factor! I have just over 1000lbs spread throughout the whole bed


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1407350 said:


> Must be I either don't run enough ballest or could be that I have the junky stock tires. I usually run 800lbs of ballest behind the rear axle.


Having good tires does help, but any newer GM that I have owned or driven are basically completely useless in 2x4, even with studded snow tires and plenty of ballast. Why would I want to sit there and spin my way to the pile when I can lock in all 4 and complete the job with ease???? I don't get it why so many people try to plow in 2x4.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

MSS Mow;1408283 said:


> Having good tires does help, but any newer GM that I have owned or driven are basically completely useless in 2x4, even with studded snow tires and plenty of ballast. Why would I want to sit there and spin my way to the pile when I can lock in all 4 and complete the job with ease???? I don't get it why so many people try to plow in 2x4.


No, I dont try to plow in 2x4. I just mean in general.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1408305 said:


> No, I dont try to plow in 2x4. I just mean in general.


Yeah mine are the same way, even just in normal driving around, completely useless.


----------



## gmcsnowboss (Dec 11, 2011)

*I second that..*

And at 500 buks for a pair of tires, who wants to spin em all day.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Alright guys lets have these discussions for some where else:salute: This is a Picture Thread so keep the pics coming Sierra owners


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

SilverLT2;1409845 said:


> Alright guys lets have these discussions for some where else:salute: This is a Picture Thread so keep the pics coming Sierra owners


Which is in the Chevy forum, NOT the picture forum. :waving:


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

MSS Mow;1410110 said:


> Which is in the Chevy forum, NOT the picture forum. :waving:


Alright ya got me  Since there is no GMC Discussion Forum we'll make this thread that and a Picture thread as well Thumbs Up so post some Pics Sierra guys


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

Seems like GMC are owned a lot less than chevy or ford....BUT hey not everyone can afford the fine things in life


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

My 09 Sierra 2500HD, I have an 8' MM2 on it.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice rig knpc I like the color to Thumbs Up


----------



## 1994yj (Jan 30, 2010)

My 09 2500 just waiting for snow. Still all green here 1/12/12.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweet rig 94 Thumbs Up


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

94 & knpc..sweet rigs...I love that body style!


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

1994yj;1412948 said:


> My 09 2500 just waiting for snow. Still all green here 1/12/12.


Ill be completely honest with you, that truck looks awesome! Thumbs Up


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

So is anyone else going to post up pics of their newer Sierra's or what


----------



## sld92e_23 (Jul 2, 2008)

My 2011 duramax







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Still no plow 
98k New plugs, wires, Mobil 1 front and rear diff fluid.


----------

